# SpinShot fidget spinner/PFS



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had this idea for a while. Glad to get a chance to get it built. Thanks to JT for help with the name.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a cool idea, makes a neat little shooter. I really like your Spanish knock downs. Good shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

How nifty! Nice work...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

UNIQUE!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought these were kinda neat, but I had to see a grown-up with one before I gave them any serious consideration.. awesomeness!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I wish I was more fidgity, as I'd be all over this. I'll have to work on it, so I can justify one.

Fantastic work at combining these two activities...if spinning is an activity now, I'm out of the loop on these things.


----------



## smithj22 (Mar 31, 2017)

Fidget toys are probably one of my favourite things at the moment, I have a few different things on my desk at work to keep my idle hands busy and to stop fiddling with pens or whatever else I can get my hands on. They're also claimed to be good to help with anxiety, autism and ADHD.


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

Really cool. Your accuracy with that little thing is impressive. Will you be selling these?


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Just like the idea, the realization, the selection of materials, the craftsmanship - and the genious brain behind all that.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like so much fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

